# Morning Star Sunday 21 Nov Trip



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Heading out on an extended tog trip on the Morning Star this Sunday.
Got a half bushel of hermit crabs and a few dozen white crabs on 
order. Of course this means that green crabs will be the hot bait!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Open Spots ?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You know the hot bait will be gulp sand fleas on a metal high low rig. I miss tog fishing


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Trip Report:

Monty steamed out for 3.5 hrs in semi-rough seas. 3.5 hrs is a LONG 
ride on his boat... Trip was advertised as a seabass/tog trip but 
most everyone was there for the tog. Only moved twice (same wreck)
and it took almost 30 minutes to anchor each time. I would say
depth was around 110'. I am honestly not sure if it was a wreck
or natural bottom. I leaned towards the latter. Tog were HUGE.
First drop one guy had his hook straightened out and another caught
2 6-pounders on the same crab (snafu rig). There was a 1-hr
bite where the tog bite was better than I have ever seen before.
10+ pounders were coming up left and right. Big fish of the day
maxed out Monty's 15 pound scale so not sure what that weighed.
P.S. Seabass on the spot were amazing also.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Almost forgot. Stopped at the 2-4th street bulkheads 
on Monday morning and the togging was good. Saw plenty of
keepers coming up. Threw 2 more keepers in my box with at least
2 more nice ones lost in the rocks.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony said:


> You know the hot bait will be gulp sand fleas on a metal high low rig. I miss tog fishing



Hermits were useless still WAY too early with all the seabass
around. I think Feb and March would be perfect. At least I know
where to get them now.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

hengstthomas said:


> Open Spots ?


Tom, I did not know if Monty was sold out or not.


----------

